# 4G draining battery much faster even when mobile data is disabled



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have a new phone, Galaxy S7 and I have noticed that the battery drains quite fast when I use 4G, even with mobile data turned off. This afternoon I have set the network to 3G/2G and already noticed a difference, the battery will last longer this way. I will leave it at this since I don't use mobile internet much anyway, wifi mostly.
_IF_ I would need 4G internet I can switch the network to it for a few minutes and after that back to 3G.


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah, 4G is going to drain your battery more than 3G. That's pretty normal. If you need battery life more than you need 4G, maybe you should consider running 3G instead.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2016)

hat said:


> Yeah, 4G is going to drain your battery more than 3G. That's pretty normal. If you need battery life more than you need 4G, maybe you should consider running 3G instead.



Yeah I have it on 3G now.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 17, 2016)

Many thanks for this obvious tips. it clearly makes a big dfference here too.


----------

